Ask HN: What is your favorite CSS framework, and why? - __e__
======
meerita
I stopped using OO CSS frameworks (long explanation here:
[http://minid.net/2019/04/07/the-css-utilitarian-
methodology/](http://minid.net/2019/04/07/the-css-utilitarian-methodology/))
because these few reasons:

\- They add countless size for using few things. \- You end up re-writing lots
of rules to adapt your own end. \- Updating from vX to vX can be painful
process \- You add a learning curve to your process

I work now on Functional CSS and using this methodology ensures I can go back
any project and work faster and better and also delivering top notch
performance.

You can check the framework I've built to generate the atomic rules
[https://github.com/meerita/utilcss](https://github.com/meerita/utilcss)

